

Five Things you Should know About Domain Names - privacyguru
http://www.securityweek.com/five-things-you-should-know-about-domain-names

======
Wilduck
I have tried on many occasions to get a better understanding of the
complexities involved in Domain Name registration, resolution etc. There are a
lot of different pieces, legal, bureaucratic, and technical, that seem to go
in to my ability to receive a website when I enter google.com into my address
bar. Despite my best efforts, I've been unable to create a coherent mental
model for the steps involved.

I was hoping that this article would give me some insight, but unfortunately
was basically a trivia piece. Does anyone know of a good technical/detailed
explanation of the interplay between DNS servers, ICANN, domain resellers,
ISPs, etc? I'd love to read one.

